# Cop killer not insane (just crazy), guilty verdict returned by jury



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Remember? RISP and PPD did a number on him while effecting the arrest:









http://www.turnto10.com/news/9432775/detail.html

*PROVIDENCE -- *A jury convicted Esteban Carpio of first-degree murder Tuesday for killing a Providence police detective with the officer's gun last year inside police headquarters, rejecting his claims that he was insane.

NBC 10's Larry Estepa reported that an audible gasp was heard in the courtroom after the verdict was read.

A Providence Superior Court jury reached its verdict after deliberating over two days. The verdict came after hearing testimony over the past two and a half weeks that portrayed Carpio as either a psychotic man in the midst of a mental breakdown or a calculating killer.

On April 16, 2005, Carpio was in the police station, being questioned by detectives investigating a stabbing when he was left alone in a room with Detective Sgt. James Allen. Within moments, they were locked in a struggle and Allen was shot twice at close range with his own handgun.

Carpio, 27, jumped out a third-floor window to escape and was captured about an hour later in downtown Providence in a violent struggle that left him bruised and battered. He appeared in court the next day with a badly swollen face and blood oozing from behind a protective plastic mask.

Carpio's lawyer, Robert Sheketoff, said his client was insane at the time of the killing -- forcing jurors to decide not whether his client killed Allen but whether Carpio was too mentally ill to be held responsible for the shooting.

A psychologist and psychiatrist hired by the defense testified that Carpio was psychotic, although that was disputed by prosecutors, who said Carpio plotted his actions and knew exactly what he was doing.

During the trial, Carpio's mother and girlfriend testified that Carpio was acting strangely in the weeks before the shooting. He complained he was cursed, believed devils were pursuing him and repeatedly shouted obscene words to keep evil spirits away, they said.

Yvonne Carpio took her son to a hospital in Boston two weeks before the shooting because she was worried about his mental state.

Samein Phin, his girlfriend, said Carpio, who was raised in Boston and had been living with her in Providence, told her someone had done voodoo on him. She testified that she told police before the shooting he was not in his right mind.

Carpio's family had nothing to say to reporters as they left the courthouse.

Carpio was brought to police headquarters to be questioned about the stabbing of an 84-year-old woman earlier in the day. Police said he had not been arrested and they were only questioning him, so he was not handcuffed during the interview, which happened about midnight in a detective's conference room.

Carpio asked for a cup of water, leaving him alone with Allen. Moments later, Carpio closed and locked the door, grabbed Allen's gun and fatally shot him, prosecutors said. He then shot out a window in an adjacent office and jumped.

Carpio fled to downtown Providence and was caught about an hour later. Police testified that Carpio struggled with the officers who tried to arrest him, and a state police detective said he punched Carpio three times to restrain him.

Carpio was then taken to Rhode Island Hospital for treatment. In an interview recorded by police at the hospital after his arrest, a hysterical-sounding Carpio says he "went crazy" and feared devils would take his soul and body. He said a friend had told him he would need to kill someone to keep devils away.

The following day, after Carpio's shocking appearance in court, family members alleged he had been beaten by police. An FBI-led investigation concluded that officers did not use excessive force.

During the trial, prosecutors attempted to poke holes in the argument that Carpio was insane. Prosecutor Paul Daly argued that Carpio was not repeating curse words to keep devils away, but was instead an aspiring rapper and was repeating a song lyric from the rapper Snoop Dogg.

Carpio also was convicted Tuesday of assaulting the woman and of committing a crime of violence using a handgun.

The judge gave the defense until July 6 to ask for a new trial.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Remember? RISP and PPD did a number on him while effecting the arrest:*

and on what grounds do you base your evidence on?

The officers were cleared of excessive force allegations. Since you're an EMT can you tell us which injuries occured during a struggle and which occured from jumping out a third floor window?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

94c said:


> *Remember? RISP and PPD did a number on him while effecting the arrest:*
> 
> and on what grounds do you base your evidence on?
> 
> The officers were cleared of excessive force allegations. Since you're an EMT can you tell us which injuries occured during a struggle and which occured from jumping out a third floor window?


1) I am not
2) he deserved it
3) i didnt mention anything such as "excessive"... A trooper, a rather large gentleman, testified he stuck him "three time in and about the face". That is doing "a number" on anyone. If he puled a peter-pan out a 3rd story and got up like superman, its obvious such force was necessary to take him into custody.

3a) let the fucker rot in jail, he wont be seeing general population for another few years for all the times he spit blood at CO's at the ACI...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

3a) let the fucker rot in jail, he wont be seeing general population for another few years for all the times he spit blood at CO's at the ACI...

The SOB never should have made it back to the station, street justice would have saved a lot of problems.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> Remember? RISP and PPD did a number on him while effecting the arrest...


Whatever they did Curious it wasn't enough. I'd have loved to hear his arraignment was bedside.



kwflatbed said:


> The SOB never should have made it back to the station, street justice would have saved a lot of problems.


No Question.
He's a scumbag that would have killed a police officer or a little old lady.
It makes no difference; he's shit and it's obscene he's not 6' under.


----------

